# Plexiglass source?



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I broke the front part of the glass top on my 46g bow and want to replace it with plexi since I take it off so much. I went to Ryan's glass and they wanted over $30 for a 36" x 6" piece of plexi - I was going to do the curved cut myself.

Anyway does anybody know of a discount source for plexiglass in the Cinci-Dayton area or on the internet?

-Russ


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Have you thought of acrylic sheet from US Plastics? They have various thicknesses. http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=usplastic&category%5Fname=21314&product%5Fid=10477


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

Russ
Contact Quatlity Glass in Milford...they made my tops for a few tanks, I had tops recently made for my 135 for arpox $30,that was 4 pieces of glass.All you have to do is give them the dimensions and they will cut it down for you.
I don't have the number on hand...sorry

Anyone in the area looking for glass tops for their tanks these guys are the cheapest by far and do excellent work and most orders I have put in early morning were ready same day.. When I setup my 10 gallon tanks I wanted the end to end and shopped for glass,I believe it was 10 tank,notched for the airline,smoothed edges, well All glass wanted $120 a top and most everyone else wanted the same or nearly the same cost,Quality made all the tops for $24....
Sorry for the long plug for Qaulity but I can assure you they are the best in the Cincy area..

HTH


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks, John.

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

If you're just looking for a 1/4" piece, you can pick that up at Home Depot. We have a sheet of it in the garage that is being used to protect the window blinds from the cats. If I remember, my dad picked it up from HD...


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I did look at HD but it was too expensive. Thanks anyway.


----------

